# Express Carpet On Road North South Shoot Out 2



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Get ready, Express Motorsports and Horsham RC are glad to announce the 2006 North South Carpet On Road Shoot Out. Date December 8-10 2006 location Horsham PA.

Classes:

Sportsman stock touring
Mini coopers
Touring stock
Touring 19T
Touring Mod
1/12 Mod

Awards TQ, Top 10 A mains along with Top 3 each other main

Great door prizes will be given away and many great times to be had..

You got what it takes to dare to drop it down at Horsham with the Horsham locals, here is your chance to run against many of the countrys best on there turf.... 

More details after Vegas when I return....

Prepare this will be huge!!!

[email protected]


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

I had a few questions asked, So before I leave for Vegas I will address those... Rain date NONE we run rain or shine.. 

Friday.. Practice 10am-9pm
Sat......Practice 8am-11am
Sat.. 3 rounds reshuffle after round 2 ... Round 1 11:30 sharp No breaks till round 3 reshuffle..
Sunday practice 8-9am Rocket round with reshuffle at 9:15am mains to follow..

Enteries limited to 150.. (Beware Horsham tends to get 75 for club events so enter early) This will fill fast...

Stock CO27 based motors only!!!

19T... Komoto Dragon,Checkpoint Money motor or Reedy Quad mag Motors only!!


----------



## TC Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm in. Where are the entry forms? 
Get to D'plane!!!


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm going..when I get back from Vegas I will have fourms done....


----------



## HorshamRCRacing (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all. Talked to John for a few minutes today as he arrived back from Vegas. We are working on hammering out all the details, and should be announcing everything by weeks end. Hope to see all of you at our facility in December.

Terry


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Please contact me for Express race flyer seems this site wont download one this size.. I will post update enteries every few days...

[email protected]


----------



## HorshamRCRacing (Aug 22, 2005)

Bump!!!

Tags said things are filling up fast, so get your entry in before you are locked out.

Terry


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey all.. Please to be sure to get those enteries in asap. Space will be limited. We can only except a certain amount of racers due to space. Express drivers this is you too.. 

If you feel you got Game come run head to head with Game himself and see how ya feel when he's done with you. Who will come out with the big smile, will it be the Steak eating Schreff... The always fast come show time Butter Cuff's.. Will the Angery Asian X leave his his mark again.. Will Robbie Bobbie finally not crack ... can a NYC boy step into the dog pen and steal the bone from the dogs and will the the quiet Maryland crew just slide on in and walk out the back door without even being noticed.. Can a total outsider dare to come in and soil there capet.. We will soon see come Dec 8-10th 2006 when many tail's will be tucked between there legs on there way home with only 1 sstanding tall.... 

Alright all.. Time to step up and see who will be the 2006 Champion and we will see who can win the 2006 Top Gun award.. Top Gun wil be whom can get best overall in stock and 19T foam classes combined.. Dare to try.....Come on out to a great event of raw talent... 

Up to date entry list.. Note many top drivers I have had E mails from say there gona mail within next week so be sure to get your in too... Also mod class I hope to have some driver news in 2 weeks when some speak to me at Classic in Ohio...


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Updated 10/20/2006

Stock touring

Sal Amato
Brandon."Uhhhh" Hess
Wade Shive
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Major
Tom Miller
Jiam Sarquis
Tim Getchel
Mike Kling
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
John Tag
Ky Layfeild
Aaron Sanford
Zane Layko
Francis Kitrick
Chris Presinger
Jason Swift
Greg Noonan
Al Sodano
George Jiruska
DC Smith
Alex Kubilus
Andy Rhodes

19T

Brandon Hess
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Jason Swift
Andy Rhodes
Mike Mc Bride
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
DC Smith

1/12 stock
Ray Godown
Steve Walter
Jason Schreffler

Minis

Andrew Tag
Mike Kling
Ray Godown
Ky Layfeild

Mini Coopers limited to first 10


----------



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking forward to this race. Mailing my entry today.


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Updated 10/23/2006


Stock touring

Chris Opdyke
Jim Rufiange
Andrew Smith
Dave Larlick
Sal Amato
Brandon."Uhhhh" Hess
Wade Shive
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Major
Tom Miller
Jiam Sarquis
Tim Getchel
Mike Kling
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
John Tag
Ky Layfeild
Aaron Sanford
Zane Layko
Francis Kitrick
Chris Presinger
Jason Swift
Greg Noonan
Al Sodano
George Jiruska
DC Smith
Alex Kubilus
Andy Rhodes

19T

Warren Weaver
Marcin Blake
Vito Catalfamo
Brandon Hess
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Jason Swift
Andy Rhodes
Mike Mc Bride
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
DC Smith

1/12 stock

Vito Catalfamo
K-Bob
Marcin Blake
Ray Godown
Jim Rufiange
Steve Walter
Jason Schreffler
Andrew Smith

Minis

Andrew Tag
Mike Kling
Ray Godown
Ky Layfeild

Mini Coopers limited to first 10


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Bump... coming up fast///////

Info at [email protected]


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok all list is updated.. Please get those enteries in asap as were getting closer to race day.. Express drivers same there be sure to have payment sent and be signed up in advance.. We are hearing of many enteries coming this week from the e mails so get in before we run out of room... We may not be able to have race day enteries so get in early... 


Stock touring

Don Peters
Dan Yourga
Greg Fongonil
Bob Walker jr
Ronald Goetter jr
Dan Yourga
Ken Ivanovitz
Jesse Bean
Chris Opdyke*
Jim Rufiange
Andrew Smith
Dave Larlick
Sal Amato
Brandon."Uhhhh" Hess
Wade Shive
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Major
Tom Miller*
Jiam Sarquis*
Tim Getchel*
Mike Kling*
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
John Tag
Ky Layfeild
Aaron Sanford
Zane Layko
Francis Kitrick
Chris Presinger
Jason Swift*
Greg Noonan*
Al Sodano
George Jiruska*
DC Smith
Alex Kubilus
Andy Rhodes
Mark Smyka

19T

Don Peters
Wade Shive
Dan Yourga
Warren Weaver*
Marcin Blake*
Vito Catalfamo*
Brandon Hess
Jason Schreffler
Larry Fairtrace
Jason Swift*
Andy Rhodes
Mike Mc Bride
Robbie Dodge
Craig Xaiver
DC Smith
K Bob*

1/12 stock

Paul Bouhl
Vito Catalfamo*
K-Bob*
Marcin Blake*
Ray Godown
Jim Rufiange
Steve Walter
Jason Schreffler
Andrew Smith
Sal Amato
Mark Smyka
Mike Herald sr
Kevin Bojarski
Greg Fongonil
Ralph Morella
Bill Hamlin


Minis

Andrew Tag
Mike Kling*
Ray Godown
Ky Layfeild


Mini Coopers limited to first 10


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Next week is big weekend.. Looks like many with last minute intrest for this event.. We will be doing race day sign ups till 9am race day.. Look for many top drivers not yet on list to appear as they have sent info and are looking foward to next weekends showdown..


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

If you have table and chairs be sure to bring them also just in case...


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Express race updat.. NYC Hobbies is putting up a Generation X 1/12 to some lucky winner...


----------

